# Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?



## DWDW (13. November 2005)

;+ #h Hallo liebe erfahrenen Dorschangler !#h ;+ 

 Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Euch .Ich möchte ganz gerne von meinem Wiking - Schlauchboot ( 3,25m ) auf der der Ostsee bei Kellenhusen ( Nähe Grömitz ) auf Dorsch angeln . Meine Frage: " Welche Rutenlänge und welches Wurfgewicht würdet Ihr empfehlen ? "  Ich habe da eine Rute von 2,80 m und einem Wurfgewicht von 50 -150 g . Ist diese Spinnrute zum Dorschangeln geeignet oder ist diese Rute zu lang ( vom Boot aus ) ? 
Bitte helft mir . Das wäre nett .  

:m  :m         Danke !        :m :m


----------



## detlefb (13. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?*

Moin DWDW,

ich benutze eine ähnliche Rute ( Spro Shadow Force 2,40, 60-120gr ), funzt super mit dem Teil auf dem Schlauchboot.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?*

.. je nachdem,was für eine Strömung du vorfindest.
Evtl. würde ich,zu der erwähnten, noch eine leichtere Rute mitnehmen.
(Zander,-Meforute)

Uli H.


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?*

für richtig kleines Geld gibts bei ebay die Skorpion heavy Ruten 60-120 Gramm.
hab mir davon die 2,4m Version fürs Angeln vom Kleinboot gekauft !!!
Wirklich ne gute Qualität für schlappe 21 EUR  :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?*

Mit so einem Kleinboot kannst Du eh nicht so weit raus fahren, dass Pilker/Jigköpfe/Blinker usw.... so schwer sein müssen.

Wenn Du eine leichte Spinnrute bis max 50gr WG und 2,40 bis 2,70 Meter wählst wirst Du nicht an die Gewichtgrenze gehen müssen.

Die o.a. Ruten z.B. von Ulrich Horst reichen meistens locker aus.

Bis Denne

Kai


----------



## vazzquezz (13. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?*

2,40m sind auf jeden Fall schon mal gut! Allerdings hat man auf der Grömitzer Ecke Strömungen (gerade bei Ost- oder Südwind) die man nicht unterschätzen sollte! Da haste von der driftenden Schlauchwurst mit 50g NULL Chance!
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die YAD Kansas in 2,40 zugelegt, da ich die auch gerne in 3m vom Kutter fische (theoretisch bis 180g, in der Praxis bis ca 100g.). Die Spitze ist soft genug um auch Gewichte von 35g vernünftig zu kontrollieren! Sollte die Skorpion von HD4ever ´ne ähnliche Charakteristik aufweisen, wäre es natürlich cool für Dich , weil ich ungefähr 50 € mehr gelöhnt hab ...  :c 

V.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?*

#6 Ich fische die Competition Dorschspinn in 270cm von Dega.Bin hoch zufrieden damit,da die Rute super leicht ist.(219gr.)Fürs Schlauchboot is die genau richtig.


----------



## siegerlaender (19. November 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln , aber welche Rute ?*

moin dwdw,
die rute ist schon in ordnung, nur keine panik, das funzt!
habe selber viel mit dem schlauchboot vor grömnitz geangelt, nicht schlecht. kann dir aber auch die tonne vor pelzerhagen wärmstens empfehlen. viel spaß und noch mehr petri heil!


----------

